# Gestrichelte Linien in "Kurvenform"



## tadpole (2. Juni 2005)

Guten Tag allerseits,

ich würde gerne einzelne Gestrichelte Linien mit ein paar individuellen Rundungen bzw. Kurvenin Photoshop CS erstellen, sodass sie z.B. aussehen wie Parabeln. Der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Strichen soll am besten immer gleich sein und die Dicke der Linie ungefähr 1 bis 3 Pixel betragen. Es wäre wirklich toll, wenn jemand ein Tutorial zur Hand hättte oder sogar bereit wäre mir das Ganze zu erklären, falls es in Photoshop möglich ist. Das Ganze mag sich jetzt wirklich bescheuerrt anhören, aber Gott sei Dank hab ich ein kleines Beispiel zur Hand.

Aerogramme - Seclousion Cover 
Wie gesagt meine ich einzelen Linien; nicht so einen Strom, dennoch ist das Prinzip das von mir Gemeinte.

Falls dies nur in Illustrator realisierbar sein sollte, würde ich mich auch freuen, wenn man mir hier weiterhelfen könnte. Danke im Vorraus.

gruß 

dan


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juni 2005)

Nimm dir das Brushwerkzeug zur Hand und dort kannst du oben im Karteireiter den Brush indivduell einstellen, weitere Möglichkeiten haettest du mit der Suche gefunden, ein ähnlicher Thread ist sogar noch hier auf der ersten Seite 
-> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials207189.html


----------



## tadpole (2. Juni 2005)

UPS ... aber trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

